# New Honda EU2200i



## Bill Smith (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi,
Not sure what happened to my first - seems to have disappeared.
Anyhow, does anyone here have any detail on the new Honda EU2200i (or EU22i depending on the country of sale)?
This is the replacement for the EU2000i (or EU20i) and is the reason so many places now have 'run-out' sales on for it.

Is it worthwhile waiting for the upgraded 2200 or take the cheaper 2000 deals currently on?
Thanks


----------



## truckinusa (Oct 17, 2017)

I can't find any information on a new generator being released?


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Nothing here either about something new. Honda has been truly reliable; the old adage - You get what you pay for, seems to be applicable. There are some very good small inverter generators on the market, but to me, Honda leads the pack. Ron


----------



## Bill Smith (Oct 13, 2017)

I can't find anything official from Honda - only little bits from some of thier agents here in Oz and NZ

http://www.cellpower.co.nz/index.php/ac-power/generators/product/188-honda-eu20i
_"Sale price only while stocks last, this model is getting replaced at end of year by a new EU22i version"_

and from
www.thegeneratorplace.com.au
_The Honda EU20i is the most popular generator on the market for travel and leisure and it is great value right now.
It has been a best seller for several years and shortly it will be replaced by a slightly more powerful 2200Watt generator (but at a higher price).
_


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Someone probably confused this with a Honda Generator.....

www.amazon.com/Briggs-Stratton-30651-PowerSmart-Capability/dp/B01A6I1WUC
https://www.amazon.com/Briggs-Stratton-30651-PowerSmart-Capability/dp/B01A6I1WUC

I can't find ANYTHING credible about a new Honda EU2200i


----------



## PaPaJo (Jan 4, 2018)

*EU2000i vs EU2200i*

Hi Bill, Yes the new EU2200i is replacing the EU2000i that has been a market leader for 15 plus years. The main reason why you can't find very many new EU2000i in the market is due to the three hurricanes that hit Houston, TX, most of Florida and then the third that tore through Puerto Rico. People need generators after these storms destroy the power grid and if you where smart you bought a Honda. You can't go wrong with either the EU2000i or the EU2200i depending on your power needs. In either case you can pair them together to double the output. And if you have a EU2000i and decide to buy an EU2200i, yes, you can pair them together and they will work just fine. Just remember, one of them has to be the "Companion" unit.
Hope this helps, PaPaJo


----------



## bwavra (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Bill,
Acme Tools has just posted a new blog post about it and gives some good information on what is different between the EU2000i and the new EU2200i. Honda EU2200i Super Quiet Series Generator | Acme Tools


----------

